# load bearing wall



## ak48 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I'm in the process of buying a condo and i have a small issue with the floor plan. the building has 5 floors and was built in 1974.
i want to remove the wall (plus the utility closet) between the kitchen and the living room and build an island instead to get an open space concept and a bigger living room.
iv'e attached the floor plan and what i have in mind (the wall i want to remove is in red, the new island in blue). is there anyway to determine from the floor plan if this is a load bearing wall or not? if i get a constructional engineer can he tell me if it is without seeing behind the drywall? ceiling is also drywall so i dont think this is a concrete build.
thanks!


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 15, 2016)

Are you the top floor, or is there a unit above you?

You have a couple of options; 1. Condo boards "usually" retain a copy of the different floor plans within the association, for the purpose of maintenance.

The board will also have a list of contractors who have accomplished various projects within the community.

2. If they do not, then they may be available from your local building dept.

While the building dept. may be able to tell you the name of the builder, the chances that they are still in business, or for that matter, the engineering firm who provided the calcs, is remote.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 15, 2016)

Some condos have made strict rules, check with them first, the city should have plans on micro film. 
It looks like it has a good chance at being load bearing just by the size of the rooms, if it is it will end up being way to expensive.


----------

